# Flash Mob at Copenhagen



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Just something I wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Splendid ... absolutely wonderful, and thanks for sharing this


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

This was very affecting, thank you for posting.
Would like to know how you can sneak tympani inconspicuously into a station... Loved how quickly they dispersed afterwards.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

AhhhThis is just Great!! Would love to experience something like this~both performer's and audience seem equally affected. Thanks for sharing it!!!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've seen a lot of this happening in stations across the world recently - does anyone know whose idea it was first?!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I love this! Thank you for sharing! Wow I loved the little children looking curiously at the instruments!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course, Bolero in a flash mob! What a perfect piece for it! 

It reinforces my belief that everyone likes classical music; they just don't know it yet.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone here been part of a flashmob? I think it would be lot's of fun....


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

That's lovely. 

Wouldn't catch it in London - the flutist would get elbowed and some adult urchins would try to make off with the drum before the British Transport for Police come and fine them all for a number of offences including breach of the peace; unauthorised assembly without statutory application and 24 hours notification; trespassing in private grounds, and most importantly ... for wearing unfashionable anoraks.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Fantastic. I hope this kind of thing happens more often, everywhere. Singing, dancing and music-making flash mobs. I feel we need much more of this.

Thanks Trout.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Such a great way for music to be played mixed with the crowd like that.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Head_case said:


> That's lovely.
> 
> Wouldn't catch it in London - the flutist would get elbowed and some adult urchins would try to make off with the drum before the British Transport for Police come and fine them all for a number of offences including breach of the peace; unauthorised assembly without statutory application and 24 hours notification; trespassing in private grounds, and most importantly ... for wearing unfashionable anoraks.


I know that's tongue in cheek, but it did actually happen at a London train station by one of the top London orchestras earlier this year.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

So Poley find us the video pleeeeease~


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

hawk said:


> So Poley find us the video pleeeeease~


Your wish is my command! It was in fact the *BBC Symphony Orchestra* at St. Pancras Station.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank You Poley!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Your wish is my command! It was in fact the *BBC Symphony Orchestra* at St. Pancras Station.


Wow! That's where the 9th needs to be - elbow to elbow with the "millionen"!


----------

